# When he comes  — [Grammar]



## Luminista

Merhaba,

I come to ask your help again!

I wonder how do we say : When the man comes..., when the man came..., when the man will come...

Examples : 

When he will come, could you give him the keys?

When he came, he found me working.

When he comes to work, he usually drinks a coffee.


"Gelince", I think that this form is used in the present tense, but i'm not sure.

What about, "geldiği zaman" is it for past tense, how is it used?

For the future, what would be the correct form?



Thank you in advance


----------



## Rallino

Both _gelince_ and _geldiği zaman _can be used for all tenses.

O gelince / geldiği zaman, parti başlayacak. (The party will start when he comes.)
O gelince / geldiği zaman, parti başladı. (The party started when he came.


----------



## Luminista

It's easier than what i thought! Now, i have to work on it to get it more.

Teşekkür ederim!


----------



## ancalimon

You can also say "geldiğinde" instead of "geldiği zaman"


----------



## Guner

And you can say "Gelir gelmez" which means "as soon as he came/comes"....
ie.:
O gelir gelmez, parti başlayacak. (The party will start as soon as he comes.)
O gelir gelmez, parti başladı. (The party started as soon as he came.

So the usage is like negating the initial verb to add the "as soon as" meaning :
"Yapar yapmaz...", "Oturur oturmaz..." ....


----------



## frmax

Guner said:


> And you can say "Gelir gelmez" which means "as soon as he came/comes"....
> ie.:
> O gelir gelmez, parti başlayacak. (The party will start as soon as he comes.)
> O gelir gelmez, parti başladı. (The party started as soon as he came.
> 
> So the usage is like negating the initial verb to add the "as soon as" meaning :
> "Yapar yapmaz...", "Oturur oturmaz..." ....


in this form you should always use simple present tense.


----------



## Guner

frmax said:


> in this form you should always use simple present tense.


Previously I mentioned : 
"I am finding it difficult to fathom what you are referring to or how you are adding value to the subject. Please explain further. 
Do you mean the examples have to be given in a certain tense ?"

I guess now I understand what you were referring to. 
So you are saying that the usage I explained before has to be in simple present tense, both the starting and the negating second verb.
Please be a bit more clearer next time for the not so fast ones like me


----------

